# Rob Bredel - Bush Tucker



## gecko-kus (Aug 15, 2007)

Has anyone see this DVD/Cook book around??


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Its 'Bredl' I believe : victory:. Apparently Bredl's python was named after his faimily! Didn't know that!

Are you looking to buy it? Does magic google not know all? :lol2:

These are by him:
Amazon.co.uk: Rob Bredl: DVD

Also, according to Amazon, there are only two books by him:
Amazon.co.uk: Rob Bredl: Books


----------



## gecko-kus (Aug 15, 2007)

is it?? thanks for that can never rememver how to spell his name... and yea it was his dad that named that the bredl's python..

we've got all his DVD and books, but he made a cook program where he just ate bush tucker. We've seen bits of it and it's really good. Google is no help... just wondering if anyone else had seen it or the book that goes with it?


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

gecko-kus said:


> is it?? thanks for that can never rememver how to spell his name... and yea it was his dad that named that the bredl's python..
> 
> we've got all his DVD and books, but he made a cook program where he just ate bush tucker. We've seen bits of it and it's really good. Google is no help... just wondering if anyone else had seen it or the book that goes with it?


Oh ok, sorry. I didn't see it, no. And googling "rob bredl cookbook" didn't come up with anything useful....


----------



## gecko-kus (Aug 15, 2007)

i know... stupid google.... it's out there somewhere:bash:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

gecko-kus said:


> i know... stupid google.... it's out there somewhere:bash:


Is it this?



> _*"A Barefoot Bushman DVD" - Exclusive to the Herp Shop*_
> In BUSH TUCKER BANQUET Rob Bredl gives us a light hearted, entertaining and informative guide to bush tucker in the 20th century Australian bush. For Rob Bredl and his mate John Robinson, the bush is just one big playground. Together they travel deep into far north Queensland's gulf country to show us what's to eat, what's nice and what's not. As they journey, we learn important lessons on how to live off the land. In his bush tucker kitchen the Barefoot Bushman prepares such things as feral rat, barramundi sausage and cane toad legs and gives some good advice on how to save on the supermarket bill. Rob Bredl uses traditional aboriginal trapping and hunting techniques and a few of his own to show just how easy it is to get a feed in the bush if you are not too fussy.​Originally the plan was to film the plane wreck of the Grady Gaston which went down in the Gulf country during World War Two but as they said:
> "We spent several days here filming but by now it was clear that the concept of the programme had to change and so it became Bush Tucker Banquet, a modern day recipe for survival in the Australian bush, garnished with a topping of Rob Bredl's quirky tongue in cheek attitudes on getting a feed in the bush. It was one of the top ten rating documentaries when it was televised."


Scroll down half way on this site:
The Herp Shop - Australia


----------



## gecko-kus (Aug 15, 2007)

oooo thanks for that... that's the one... see if i can buy it... cheers:notworthy:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

gecko-kus said:


> oooo thanks for that... that's the one... see if i can buy it... cheers:notworthy:


Thats k! Its AU$25 apparently...


----------



## gecko-kus (Aug 15, 2007)

worth it tho i think..... he's soo good!!! and the bits of that dvd we've seen it's really good. especially the fish sausage


----------

